# Central NC spring meet



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Alright guys, its about time to start another meet for the NC and surrounding area people. I would volunteer to head it up again but this semester is going to be crazy for me with work and school both full time and a weird work schedule. 

IF no one speaks up to host it then I can host it here in Wake Forest/Raleigh 
area, but I wont be able to plan/organize much of anything other than the place to meet. 

Dates that look good for me anyway are around 3/27, 4/3, or 5/29. Those are Saturdays btw and the Sundays for those weekends would work as well although not ideal. I know its a little far away but we should start getting plans together now so that people can schedule accordingly with work and whatnot. 

Please respond here for what dates work for you guys and if Anyone is wanting to host then let me know. I would prefer a non-vendor/store do the hosting but if no one else speaks up then thats fine too.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I am interested in helping in any way I can. If a consensus wants to do something similar to what we did before and reserve a shelter at a park, then I will help with that (we will try to leave the rain out of the event - don't want any more destroyed awnings). Wake Forest also sounds fine to me. 

As far as I can see in my schedule, those dates should work for me.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Vote for 3/27, same location! I can definitely help with the organization this time.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sub'd.

If it's close, I'll try to make it out.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Love to have ya'

If you want, you can check out a few pics from our last get together in Greensboro

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events/67411-nc-greensboro-meet-10-24-attendance-check-3.html


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Im sure Mark , Broc and I will be in attendance again 
Whatever we can do to help I am down for.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I might try to make it this time depending on the date. Weekdays can be a problem of course...


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Alright, looks like we got a couple volunteers and one vote for the 3/27 weekend.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

bump for any objections on any of those dates 

Probably try to set a date here pretty soon.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I like 3/27. Hope I can actually make this one


----------



## ncv6coupe (Oct 25, 2009)

sub'd, I'll try to make it there also, just a bit busy with first quarter work and trying to finish my system. looking forward to the updates.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

I'll come play too! This would be a great first get together for local Team DIYMA members also. I like 3/27. I just looked at the pics from the Oct. meet in Greensboro. Where was that? Beautiful scenery!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

The October meet was held at a park in High Point. It was really beautiful, dispite the rain. I hope you all can make it to this get together - stay tuned, we are getting final arrangements put together - will let you know shortly.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I am looking forward to it! Might not have anything in the truck... but it would be fun to meet with everyone!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Count me a a definite probably.


----------



## bboyvek (Dec 16, 2008)

if i have my system ready and have time to go ill prolly be there


----------



## harv226 (Dec 6, 2006)

Is there a date set yet? I will try to make it, if work allows.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes - we are working on the final details - keep an eye out for a new thread with the dates, location, etc. I'll post the link to the new thread here.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

3/27 just filled up for me. Oh well...


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

What we are considering (not quite official yet) is that we may do 3/27 and 3/28. 

We have had guys not be able to attend the past two events (one on Sunday and one on Saturday) due to their work schedule, etc. The thought is that we show up and hang out on Saturday the 27th, and then show up at the same place on Sunday the 28th for those who couldn't make it on Saturday. We may reserve a shelter on Saturday, but just meet up at the park (no shelter) on Sunday due to cost. The two day event would give plenty of chances to hear everyone's system. Many times during these events I have missed a few systems. We are really hoping for good attendence if we meet up for 2 days.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

That is an EXCELLENT idea! Will it be in High Point again?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Probably - I am checking on the park / shelter today.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I have the new thread created:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events/76236-central-nc-spring-meet-3-27-3-28-attendence-check.html#post970874

Let me know if there are any issues with the map link or if there are any questions about the info.


----------

